# And beer nuts



## dave17a (Jan 21, 2015)

20150117_180641.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 18, 2015


















20150117_175829.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 18, 2015






Had temps just right for my likin. Found Beer nuts for buck per package. Bought 4. Spreadem out on qmat.  Ok smoke on AMNPS with cheese. Had 4 Tillamook xtra sharp, 2 Colby jack Rembrandt double aged Goulda. Jarlesborg. Couple Asiago. Crappy string cheese, Something and something for Daughter in college. She luvs it..Bourbon barrel , apple mix. 6 hours on cheese.  Beer nuts didn't have it for me.Did another18 hours in increments with oak and hickory. NOW they got something going on. Resting for awhile. Thank goodness no humidity. Not stale tasting at all.Got more pics on finish. Next post.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 21, 2015)

20150121_181904.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 21, 2015


















20150120_181711.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 21, 2015


















20150118_134624.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 21, 2015






Well you see beer nuts Pic in bowl before next 6 hr smoke, and in bowl close up. Cheese after 6 hrs.


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice    real nice

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2015)

Beer nuts need some more rest. Wife tasting and saying good and then wanting rolaids. that's her. need  more mellowing.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2015)

D, nice combo !


----------



## dave17a (Jan 31, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice    real nice
> 
> Gary





CrazyMoon said:


> D, nice combo !


Did 20 hrs. Set couple of weeks. To much. !2 would be fine I believe. Taste buds not as sharp at night I figure.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 4, 2015)

Here we are at this night. Nuts are great for my taste buds. In tupperware covered up with napkin. Wife thinks a little to smokey for her but still good. Boy says good stuff. In general it has settled down and perfect. Next time is hickory for about 15 hrs or so. Let sit and mellow for 2 weeks. Enjoy. This is winter though, so Summer could make them stale. They just sit on counter.


----------

